# Eye candy for fellow fingershooters



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

hope those are new for 2015 as they are a BIG improvement over bows from last few years . . . .peace


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Where is that store at in VA?


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Store is locatedin vansant va . Pictures were taken today. All bows have never beenshot several early90's hoyt compounds.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

May I ask why they are still on the rack? Is this a time warp? I WANT ONE!


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

shadowhunter said:


> May I ask why they are still on the rack? Is this a time warp? I WANT ONE!


It sure felt like a time warp. It was great to see all the old stuff again


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

barebow52 said:


> Store is locatedin vansant va . Pictures were taken today. All bows have never beenshot several early90's hoyt compounds.


That's probably within striking distance for Oldruffedhunter.... nearly 7 hours drive for me. A beautiful (but weird) sight. I would love to hear the story on how the shop owner got his hands on those. If he would be willing to take phone orders, I imagine this crew would come close to cleaning off those racks for him. If he's serious about selling them, a listing on this site with model, DLs, poundages and price would cause the UPS man to make a lot of trips to that shop. 

Either way, great photos and thanks for sharing! If there were a couple Oregon's from the same era mixed in there, I would tell the wife to "pack up the truck and kid, we're driving to Vascant."


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah Vansant is about an hour and 20 minutes for me. I bet he had pretty good prices. Did he have aluminum arrows as well? And what about other vintage archery gear? I gonna go over and pick up some things in a couple weeks. I'm on vacation for two weeks the last of October. Anything you guys are looking for inpaticular? I can pick it up for you and send it. Speaking of the UPS man that's me. I can take it to work and ship it!!!!


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

I might talk to the owner I know dome of those guys from over that way I was in the reserves with. Maybe he can let me get some pics of his stuff and help him sell it since it's not that far I could go over once every week or so and pick the stuff up and ship it of it works out.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Paul68 said:


> That's probably within striking distance for Oldruffedhunter.... nearly 7 hours drive for me. A beautiful (but weird) sight. I would love to hear the story on how the shop owner got his hands on those. If he would be willing to take phone orders, I imagine this crew would come close to cleaning off those racks for him. If he's serious about selling them, a listing on this site with model, DLs, poundages and price would cause the UPS man to make a lot of trips to that shop.
> 
> Either way, great photos and thanks for sharing! If there were a couple Oregon's from the same era mixed in there, I would tell the wife to "pack up the truck and kid, we're driving to Vascant."


I was told that he ran a sporting good stores for a longtime. Then his store transformed to a hardware store and what he has now is the letover stock he had when he quit selling archery supplies. Alot of interesting items from that time period


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> Yeah Vansant is about an hour and 20 minutes for me. I bet he had pretty good prices. Did he have aluminum arrows as well? And what about other vintage archery gear? I gonna go over and pick up some things in a couple weeks. I'm on vacation for two weeks the last of October. Anything you guys are looking for inpaticular? I can pick it up for you and send it. Speaking of the UPS man that's me. I can take it to work and ship it!!!!


Well since you've mentioned it, I'm looking for a set of LX Pro limbs in the 74 Deflection range...it can't hurt, right?


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

big cypress said:


> hope those are new for 2015 as they are a BIG improvement over bows from last few years . . . .peace


Good one BC! :cheers:


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> Yeah Vansant is about an hour and 20 minutes for me. I bet he had pretty good prices. Did he have aluminum arrows as well? And what about other vintage archery gear? I gonna go over and pick up some things in a couple weeks. I'm on vacation for two weeks the last of October. Anything you guys are looking for inpaticular? I can pick it up for you and send it. Speaking of the UPS man that's me. I can take it to work and ship it!!!!


I'm feeling like a copy cat, but a Hoyt Provantage (Tracer) somehow recently made my list of Hoyts I should own (thanks a lot, Shadowhunter)..... Not sure if there is one on the racks, but it would certainly peak my interest. 50-60lbs, 29.5 DL, right handed. A new condition Oregon in the same specs would set off alarms.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow... "Lets do the time warp again..."


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

barebow52 said:


> I was told that he ran a sporting good stores for a longtime. Then his store transformed to a hardware store and what he has now is the letover stock he had when he quit selling archery supplies. Alot of interesting items from that time period


An impressive collection from a closing era. The Trad group seems to be actually INCREASING in numbers these days, as more and more reject the highly technical parallel limbs bows for recurves and longbows (I've caught my own trad bug... not to be confused with Ebola). I'm optimistic that some of that transition will bleed over to the fingers/barebow compounds and the "Last of the Fingershooting Mohicans" will have a family reunion with more participants than we originally thought.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Those bows were before my compound/fingers experience. I'd love to see a picture thread with pictures and specs of the most popular fingers bows of the past.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

barebow52 said:


> Some nice shooters in these pics


Dibs on the split limbs !


----------



## lineman0352 (Oct 23, 2014)

what is the price tag on a bow like that? just curious.


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I made if by the store today. It's right at one hour and 45 minutes from the house over there. He has a super collection for sure. Just about any rest for finger shooting except right handed NAP plunger rests. He did have a couple left handed ones though. I didn't get any pics my phone died as soon as a got there. His daughter is gonna send me a list of bows and such I'll post it when I get it. He did say he'd ship them so that end is took care of. I did pick up an 8 arrow Sagittarius hip quiver still new in the pack which is a great hunting quiver.


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got 17 pics just now. If someone will post them I'll email them to you. I can't upload them from my phone for some reason.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Hope to get to that store on my way to the in-laws. It will be round about to east ky bit I think I can talk the wife into it. Can someone pm me the name of the store


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> I've got 17 pics just now. If someone will post them I'll email them to you. I can't upload them from my phone for some reason.


Any luck with the pictures? If not, let me know and I'll give them a try.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

That is awesome... Still have my hoyt provantage hunter.....brings me back


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Replied.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> Well I made if by the store today. It's right at one hour and 45 minutes from the house over there. He has a super collection for sure. Just about any rest for finger shooting except right handed NAP plunger rests. He did have a couple left handed ones though. I didn't get any pics my phone died as soon as a got there. His daughter is gonna send me a list of bows and such I'll post it when I get it. He did say he'd ship them so that end is took care of. I did pick up an 8 arrow Sagittarius hip quiver still new in the pack which is a great hunting quiver.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> I've got 17 pics just now. If someone will post them I'll email them to you. I can't upload them from my phone for some reason.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Paul68 said:


> Any luck with the pictures? If not, let me know and I'll give them a try.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> I've got 17 pics just now. If someone will post them I'll email them to you. I can't upload them from my phone for some reason.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> I've got 17 pics just now. If someone will post them I'll email them to you. I can't upload them from my phone for some reason.


Sorry Oldruff, I think I missed a few and double posted a few. The "pics attachments feature" seems to have it in for me. I'll take a look at what I missed, and try to add them in. Great pics though. Must be quite the sight to be in the shop and be able to handle all those classics. I don't supposed he's got a few thousand aluminum shafts hidden in there, does he? Ha!


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Paul,
Thanks a bunch for posting them. I have his number if anybody need to give him a call.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! I still have a good many local customers that bring these in the shop...neat to see there are still some "new" one's out there!


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wowwwwww!!!!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

shadowhunter said:


> Wowwwwww!!!!


I can't get past the wood riser compounds. I have an old Browning Deluxe Nomad with a wood riser. It will spend the rest of my life as a wall ornament, but looking at these is like a walk down memory lane.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a 1989 Bear Kodiak Express compound that I still shoot often. One sweet comfortable bow!


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Told ya it was eye candy. I love going in there and looking around


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Any ideas on the prices of the Wood riser bows? I'm really interested in the dark laminated one. Phone # to the shop? PM me PLEASE!


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I still have my Hoyt Spectra hanging on the wall. Shoot it occasionally. Long stable and comfortable with fingers -yes. Nasty hand shock, spongy backwall and slooow. If I'm gonna shoot a compound I will take a firm backwall and 40 or 50 fps any day.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Oldruffedhunter said:


> Paul,
> Thanks a bunch for posting them. I have his number if anybody need to give him a call.


can you pm it to me? i was on here a while ago looking for a finger bow and the one in the pic is one i was looking for. wonder if he will ship?


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

This is my friends store. I used to work there and help out during the holidays. If anyone wants more info, or needs me to get prices, specs, etc, just let me know. Be glad to help.
Every time I go in there I can't help but grieve over some of those old bows. I've probably drawn most of them back, or at least handled all of them on the rack. He has some that are still new in the box too.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

be interested in what he has in target colors , 30-40 pound , and 29 inch draw . hoyt of course with recurve limbs , wheels , and deflex riser . probability of buying one is SLIGHT so don't spend an hour searching just keep an eye open next time you are there . . . peace...... i repeat , VERY SLIGHT .


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Hebrews 12:29
For our God is a consuming fire.
But first, before you can blow the bugle horn, or follow the hounds, you must be content to chase the woodpecker. 
~Maurice Thompson-1878~

Awesome. Love God; love the romance of the bow!


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

I'll check for you. Best I remember, dark blue is the only target colors he has...... maybe some black risers, but all of them have black limbs I think.


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

mitchell said:


> Hebrews 12:29
> For our God is a consuming fire.
> But first, before you can blow the bugle horn, or follow the hounds, you must be content to chase the woodpecker.
> ~Maurice Thompson-1878~
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Does the store still gave a lot of the old bows in stock? I know this thread is a year old and he likely has sold em all. If any remain I may take a road trip up there to buy one or two. Please let me know what the status us on the bows and other old accessories such as sights, rests etc. thanks


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

Old Sarge said:


> Does the store still gave a lot of the old bows in stock? I know this thread is a year old and he likely has sold em all. If any remain I may take a road trip up there to buy one or two. Please let me know what the status us on the bows and other old accessories such as sights, rests etc. thanks


Yep, he still has a lot of the old bows, Gold Key arrow rests, and some sights too. Lots of vintage compound stuff.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

Maybe I missed it but I am interested in one of the Hoyt sights and possibly any left handed bows he may have. Is there a number I can reach the owner at?


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

Mike Neeley said:


> Maybe I missed it but I am interested in one of the Hoyt sights and possibly any left handed bows he may have. Is there a number I can reach the owner at?


I'll PM you his number Mike.


----------



## madbowhunter (May 16, 2015)

Hello all-New to at-what small world, I have been in that shop and thought I was in Nirvana-couldnt believe the selection of hoyts.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

madbowhunter said:


> Hello all-New to at-what small world, I have been in that shop and thought I was in Nirvana-couldnt believe the selection of hoyts.


Welcome to the island. That shop is about a 7 hour drive for me, but I may need to find a way to swing it. Last chance to see those bows in their natural habitat.


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

holy moly... I love my Tribute, don't get me wrong... but they sure don't make em like they used to...

DM


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

back to the future, this may cause some increases in finger classes. Just hoping anyway. Gar


----------

